# Carseat for Subaru Forester



## krisw (Jun 8, 2006)

We have a Britax Roundabout for my husband's car (a Toyota Matrix), but we're having trouble getting carseats in either his car or my mom's car, a Forester, to work in the middle seat. I was hoping some moms here had a Forester, and could suggest a good seat for it. We're not looking to spend as much as my son isn't in her car as often, but we do go out with her probably once or twice a week. He's quickly outgrowing his infant seat, and we're doing some research. I'm currently looking at Graco or Evenflo convertable seats.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

I have an '03 Forester.
We have a Cosco Alpha Omega convertible car seat that was in the middle spot until DS2 was born. Now the A/O is behind the driver and the Evenflo Portabout infant base is behind the passenger seat - no way, nohow will two car seats fit side-by-side in this car, unless they're reeeeally skinny. We cheated and used the two inner LATCH anchors for the convertible seat when it was in the middle, because that middle seat is so narrow I can't imagine using the seat belt to secure the seat (is there a reason that wouldn't be safe? I couldn't think of any). I do know that the convertible seat fit better once it was front-facing and we were able to ditch the base.


----------



## mommy_e (Feb 15, 2006)

Subarus are very hard to install, especially in the middle (we have an Outback). They have very long buckle stalks and a big hump in the middle which makes it hard to get a seat in tight. You can twist the female buckle stalk up to three full twists to shorten it. You still may have to install outboard, especially if there is LATCH which will make it much easier. A good install outboard is better than a poor install in the center.

The Graco and Evenflo convertibles are not good long-term investments as they have low top slots or short backs and are outgrown very quickly, sometimes by age 2. The Cosco Scenera is a better choice for a budget seat.

HTH!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

What the PP said is what we've been advised, too. We have a Britax Roundabout rf in the middle, a Britax Wizard ff on the right side, and a Britax booster seat (obviously ff) on the left side. FWIW, we have a '00 Forester. The seats are are snug, and there's no more room in the back.


----------



## royals95 (Aug 28, 2005)

We have an '04 Forester with a Britax Marathon behind the driver and an Evenflo Triumph behind the passenger. I actually read in the manual that you should not install carseats in the middle because of the LATCH system. So DS has been behind the driver's seat since we brought the car home!

Quote:

The Graco and Evenflo convertibles are not good long-term investments as they have low top slots or short backs and are outgrown very quickly, sometimes by age 2.
Hmmm, I hope we don't regret buying that Evenflo seat! Well, our kids aren't giants, so maybe we'll luck out!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

i also have an '03 forester with an evenflo triumph in the middle. it installs well in the middle & the sides.

dd is 3 1/2 and has plenty of room to grow (she's 75% for height).


----------



## krisw (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice everyone =)


----------



## mommy_e (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobica* 
i also have an '03 forester with an evenflo triumph in the middle. it installs well in the middle & the sides.

dd is 3 1/2 and has plenty of room to grow (she's 75% for height).

Obviously every kids is different and it is torso height that is most important, not overall height. I just have several friends with Graco or Evenflo seats whose kids outgrew them by height very early (shoulders over top slots on Gracos, ears over seatback on Evenflo). They ended up having to buy bigger seats just a year or two later after already spending a good chunk of change on the first seats. Some kids will make it to 4yrs/40 lbs in them, but more than a few won't.


----------



## mommy_e (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *royals95* 
Hmmm, I hope we don't regret buying that Evenflo seat! Well, our kids aren't giants, so maybe we'll luck out!









You might get lucky!


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

we have had a forrester as a loaner twice while my dh's wrx was worked on and we had little trouble fitting our evenflo triumph in it.


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
What the PP said is what we've been advised, too. We have a Britax Roundabout rf in the middle, a Britax Wizard ff on the right side, and a Britax booster seat (obviously ff) on the left side. FWIW, we have a '00 Forester. The seats are are snug, and there's no more room in the back.









Okay, HOW did you do that???? We have an '01 Outback, and I think they have dimensions similar to the Forester. We want to have a third baby, but cannot see how we could possibly fit three seats in the back. I was kind of resigned to the fact that we were going to have to buy a new car.

Right now we have a ff Roundabout and a Graco booster, and there are exactly 12 inches left in the middle.


----------



## jennnk (Feb 6, 2005)

we test drove an '05 Forester & took the baby with us, in his Evenflo Titan ($60 at Target, it's a convertible seat). Set it in the middle with the LATCH & it was installed in about 6 seconds, nice & snug rear-facing. Didn't wind up buying the car, but I know for future reference that we _could_.


----------



## mommy_e (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennnk* 
we test drove an '05 Forester & took the baby with us, in his Evenflo Titan ($60 at Target, it's a convertible seat). Set it in the middle with the LATCH & it was installed in about 6 seconds, nice & snug rear-facing. Didn't wind up buying the car, but I know for future reference that we _could_.

Except you can't use LATCH in the middle of that car.....


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Quote:

Okay, HOW did you do that???? We have an '01 Outback, and I think they have dimensions similar to the Forester. We want to have a third baby, but cannot see how we could possibly fit three seats in the back. I was kind of resigned to the fact that we were going to have to buy a new car.

Right now we have a ff Roundabout and a Graco booster, and there are exactly 12 inches left in the middle.
Well... one is rf, and the other is ff, which uses less space than 2 ff next to each other. I think the booster takes 17" or 19", and that was basically what we had left.

I sort of half want one last baby (in a few yrs), and I realize for *that*, I *would* have to get a new car.


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Well... one is rf, and the other is ff, which uses less space than 2 ff next to each other. I think the booster takes 17" or 19", and that was basically what we had left.

I sort of half want one last baby (in a few yrs), and I realize for *that*, I *would* have to get a new car.









Oooohh. right, I see what you're saying re: how the ff and rf would fit together...it's sort of like a puzzle! I'll have to try that out. So the baby is in the middle, and you can recline it back enough for an infant?


----------



## jennnk (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy_e* 
Except you can't use LATCH in the middle of that car.....

oops. we did and it was snug, moved less than when the technician installed it in our LATCH-free car ('96 Neon), and the salesman didn't say it wasn't supposed to be there.


----------



## mommy_e (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennnk* 
oops. we did and it was snug, moved less than when the technician installed it in our LATCH-free car ('96 Neon), and the salesman didn't say it wasn't supposed to be there.

Very common mistake. I'm not surprised the salesman didn't know. Our Honda salesman didn't even know what LATCH was, let alone where tether anchors were.







You have to look in the manual to see if a center LATCH installation is OK. It should specifically say in the car manual if center LATCH is allowed.


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

I saw somewhere that the sunshine kids radian in narrower than most and still harnessed til 60 or 65 lbs


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

My almost 3.5 yo son is very tall and is only now outgrowing the evenflo. It's a great seat for the price, considering the safety rating. And actually, I'm told that the 40 inch height limits is less relevant than having their ears below teh back of the seat and the shoulders below the top slot. Ds is just now 40 in. 39 lbs. and we intend to either get a marathon or the next gigantic size of britax (forgot the name), but Ive been dawdling on it a bit because his shoulders and ears are still well below the seat top and top slot.

We've also had the kiddo behind the driver seat from day one, b/c of the manual saying that you shouldn't use the middle.? I asked the carseat tech about it, and he agreed. I guess I should have researched online or something. Is it really OK in the middle with the belts? Anyways now there are two evenflos back there and we don't have a choice.

Our two evenflos fill out the entire back though. I'm also shocked that someone fit three! I also want a third baby and am resigned to trading it in.







But I really don't want a giant minivan.


----------

